# LED Bulb tear down



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks  


Neat to see the circuit diagrams too.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

This was a pretty good write-up, and timely for me.

My facility purchased all new hybrid T8 linear replacements. We didn't get what we wanted, they were delivered late, they ended up not being tested for FCC compliance, and were not RoHS compliant (though not really in may lane for judgment of suitability).

We got lowest bidder bulbs...

But, I have been pleasantly surprised, so far, by their performance. I have been doing extensive RFI testing in different ballasted and un-ballasted configurations.

Thanks for the link :thumbsup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Feit and Osram are the only 2 that know how to properly draw a bridge rectifier .. IMHO :laughing:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

i prefer osram if i can get them
anywho the noise factor could easily be diminished by looping the positive lead through a small ferrite core three or four times


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> i prefer osram if i can get them
> anywho the noise factor could easily be diminished by looping the positive lead through a small ferrite core three or four times


That works well for keeping the noise from the lines. I measure emanations in free space. Some of these bulb brands are better RF emitters than they are light sources (Mirabella).

Kind of like the whole heat/light issue with incandescents.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

cuba_pete said:


> That works well for keeping the noise from the lines. I measure emanations in free space. Some of these bulb brands are better RF emitters than they are light sources (Mirabella).
> 
> Kind of like the whole heat/light issue with incandescents.


 true a bit like the neon lamps (arc across a gap):laughing:

once had an old super heterodyne am radio brought into the shop
worked great and sounded nice until one of the guys tested an neon sign about three feet away (the resulting squeal made me jump out of my chair) and :laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

great article. thanks for posting. any links to articles showing the efficiency of the various styles or efficiency vs price pt/actual bulb life would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> once had an old super heterodyne am radio...


Yep...that's my work environment. My equipment can be sensitive to many types of interference that even the FCC deems to be acceptable.


----------

